# Mouli Julienne Replacement



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get one of these, or something similar, new and, preferably, in all stainless steel. I had a newer version, with a plastic body, and just loved the convenience and simplicity of use, but it was appropriated by the ex-wife when she ran off with the milk man.

Also, any idea what they may cost. Haven't been able to find any info on such an item on the web and with a Google search.

http://cgi.ebay.com/mouli-julienne-2...QQcmdZViewItem

Shel


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

It seems there is a bunch more on ebay. Peronally I have never seen them outside of France.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, I've seen them all - just posted a link to that one for an example.

These were in the US some time ago, even advertised on TV. As I may have mentioned, I had one and loved it as it was so convenient. Far simpler than using a food processor for many simple grating jobs.

Shel


----------

